# Oldenburg Two Boom Jumbo



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had to google that. I was hoping it was a Lake Erie sailing ship from war of 1812. I used to go to Put in Bay when I was a little kid. Lots of Cannons and stuff. ...


----------



## Bello (Oct 21, 2018)

It ain’t no ship but it might be from that era! [emoji13] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

